# 721 and channel 100



## StewieG (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a 721 receiver and when I turn to channel 100 I get the 6 screens ok.
But when I highlight a screen and select it from my remote control the whole tv screen goes dark for a moment.....then instead of turning to the channel I highlighted and selected, the 6 screens come back on but are frozen..like in a pause mode. I can hear the sound of the channel I selected but the receiver doesn`t tune to that channel. What`s wrong? Thanks in advance.

Also, the only way I can get the channel 100 to come back to a live mode is to press the numbers 100 into the remote. The screen goes dark again then comes back into the normal live mode.


----------



## mlanglie (Nov 3, 2004)

I tried this and I had the same problem. I then tried it a second time and it worked. Tried a third time and it worked again. Not sure what the deal is.


----------



## StewieG (Aug 30, 2006)

What did you try Mlanglie? I didn`t understand your reply...thanks.


----------



## ericha (Jan 21, 2003)

Every time I go to channel 100, the box locks up & needs to be rebooted. Does anyone have an idea how to fix this?


----------



## mlanglie (Nov 3, 2004)

StewieG said:


> What did you try Mlanglie? I didn`t understand your reply...thanks.


I tried tunning to channel 100, selected one of the channels, 6 screens frozen same as you. I then tried it two more times and each time it worked the way it should have.


----------

